
New York City issues first illegal Airbnb fines - pyrophane
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/7/14532388/nyc-airbnb-first-illegal-renting-fines-issued
======
pyrophane
It looks like for now they are focused on the hosts with several listings on
Airbnb. What surprises me is that there are still lots of "entire apartment"
listings in NYC. I would think that at this point the risk wouldn't be worth
it.

